# have i messed up?



## kuki36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi i had EC on 28th sep . Had 3 follies [ 2 eggs, one fertilized then day 3 transfer  ] .The problem is on the night of ET , i had a terrible pain on left side of tummy and i rang clinic emergency number to ask if i could take any pain killer. I was advised i could do so . In the mix, i took one Ibuprofen [200 mg]  instead of paracetamol. I tried to throw up but it didnt come out. I feel so stupid that i havent told DP. I am still sore BUT only if i apply pressure on the area.

pls give me your thoughts on this. x

kuki


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi kuki,

Rest up, don't stress and be easy on yourself  You'll be fine, no harm done, 1 low dose ibuprofen isn't going to be a problem.

Lots of     for the 2ww
Maz x


----------

